# February reviews Western U.S.



## JeffV (Feb 11, 2006)

*New Feb 11*
 1 	Aquamarine Villas
North America, USA, CA, Oceanside	1207	 	
Resort of International Distinction 	 	 	6.50 (11)	

2 	Marriott's Newport Coast Villas
North America, USA, CA, Newport Coast	NCV	 	 	
Five Star Resort	 	 	9.04 (63)	

3 	Embassy Vacation Resort Lake Tahoe
North America, USA, CA, South Lake Tahoe	4066 EVR	
Gold Crown Resort 	 	 	 	8.38 (44)

4 	Edgelake Beach Club
North America, USA, CA, Tahoe Vista	0746	
Gold Crown Resort 	 	 	 	7.76 (17)

5 	Lakeside Terrace in the Vail Valley
North America, USA, CO, Avon	LFP, LF1	 	 	
Five Star Resort	 	 	8.00 (6)

6 	Grand Timber Lodge
North America, USA, CO, Breckenridge	GTR	 	 	
Five Star Resort	 	 	9.05 (10)	

7 	San Clemente Inn
North America, USA, CA, San Clemente	0511 SCI	6.10 (25)	

8 	Schooner Landing
North America, USA, OR, Newport	5131 WSC	 	 	
Five Star Resort	 	 	7.34 (29)	

9 	WorldMark Yosemite Bass Lake
North America, USA, CA, Bass Lake	2873 WBL	
Gold Crown Resort

Five Star Resort	 	7.29 (17)	

10 	Carlsbad Inn Beach Resort
US Western, USA, CA, Carlsbad	1285	
Gold Crown Resort 	 	 	7.75 (12)

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## eal (Feb 12, 2006)

*Schooner Landing is now a ski resort?*

There is a new review posted Feb 7 that is listed as a review of Schooner Landing in Oregon that is actually a review of a ski resort in Tahoe.


----------



## KristinB (Feb 12, 2006)

FYI --

Jeff is not the area rep, he just posts the new Western reviews as a courtesy since the area rep doesn't frequent the BBS.  Please e-mail the area rep if you notice any mistakes.

Thanks!


----------



## JeffV (Feb 12, 2006)

*Two more reviews just showed up*

1 	Celebrity Resorts Steamboat Hilltop
North America, USA, CO, Steamboat Springs	4986	 	
Resort of International Distinction 	 	 	6.06 (8)

2 	Hyatt High Sierra Lodge
North America, USA, NV, Incline Village	HSL	 	 	
Five Star Resort 	 	8.80 (20)

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Feb 19, 2006)

*New reviews as of 2/19*

1 	Club Tahoe
North America, USA, NV, Incline Village	0193 TAH	
Gold Crown Resort  	 	7.19 (24)

2 	Snow Lake Lodge
North America, USA, CA, Big Bear Lake	0658 SNO
Resort of International Distinction   	7.06 (8)

3 	Villa L'Auberge
North America, USA, CA, Del Mar	3007 VLA	
Gold Crown Resort  Five Star Resort 	8.57 (22)

4 	Fairmont Hot Springs Resort
North America, USA, MT, Fairmont	FHS  	8.25 (8)

5 	Nob Hill Inn
North America, USA, CA, San Francisco	0824 NHI	 	 	 	
RCI Hospitality RCI Points  8.08 (25)	

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Feb 20, 2006)

*Here are a few more*

1 	Lawrence Welk's Desert Oasis
North America, USA, CA, Cathedral City	2318 DEO	
Gold Crown Resort 	 	 	 	8.26 (51)

2 	Fairfield Grand Desert
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	6052	
Gold Crown Resort  	 	8.41 (35)

3 	Premiere Vacation Club at Rancho Mañana Resort
North America, USA, AZ, Cave Creek	RNM	 	 	
Five Star Resort 	8.75 (4)	

4 	The Cliffs at Peace Canyon
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	6389	 		7.82 (17)	

5 	California Vacation Club - Vista Mirage
North America, USA, CA, Palm Springs	2501 VSV, VSM	 	
Resort of International Distinction	 	 	7.27 (22)


----------



## JeffV (Feb 26, 2006)

*New Feb 26*

1 	Marriott's Shadow Ridge
North America, USA, CA, Palm Desert	MRD	 	 	
Five Star Resort 	 	8.69 (27)

2 	Park Plaza
North America, USA, UT, Park City	2477 YPC	
Gold Crown Resort Five Star Resort 	 	8.00 (17)

3 	Sunterra's Sedona Summit
North America, USA, AZ, Sedona	4038 SDA	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	8.36 (53)

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Feb 27, 2006)

*One more*

1 	The Lodge at Lake Tahoe
North America, USA, CA, South Lake Tahoe	1101 LLT	 	
Resort of International Distinction	 	 	6.55 (11)


----------



## Avery (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not sure to whom I should address this, but the TUG review page for the Park Regency in Park City shows a Gold Crown, but RCI has this resort listed as "Hospitality..."


----------



## JeffV (Feb 27, 2006)

Send your info to usa-west-rep@tug2.com as Chris seldom visits the BBS. Thanks.


			
				Avery said:
			
		

> I'm not sure to whom I should address this, but the TUG review page for the Park Regency in Park City shows a Gold Crown, but RCI has this resort listed as "Hospitality..."


----------



## Avery (Feb 27, 2006)

*done!*

I sent him an email and it was fixed within minutes!


----------

